# Orient Blue and Sport Package



## SM540i (Mar 10, 2003)

According to bmwusa.com, I can't order a 540iA Sport with Orient Blue exterior. Is this true or are they just slow in updating that portion of the website with the new colors options? It lets me pick Orient Blue at the main Build Screen, but forces me to pick a different color when I select the Sport Package.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

I thought OB was out in '01. :dunno: Post to the 'ask a dealer' forum. They'll be able to tell you for sure.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Perhaps I can be of assistance. 

Orient Blue is back as of March 2003. Yes, you can order that 540ia sports in Orient Blue. But do it soon, as production for new E39 will soon cease.

hope this helps,

beewang:bigpimp:


----------



## SM540i (Mar 10, 2003)

Cool! Thanks!


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Thanks Bee! You are the MAN!:thumbup:


----------



## kneebiters (Sep 8, 2002)

14 more days 'til I snag my OB 2003 530i. Munich, here I come.


----------

